# My Additions to Final Encounter in Shelter from the Storm



## Bercilak (Sep 10, 2010)

Knowing how my group rolls (namely their 3 strikers/1 leader party demolishes most creatures pretty quickly), I decided that the final confrontation in Shelter from the Storm would be pretty easy for them, and I really didn't want to add more creatures as that tends to just draw out fights. So, I made a little chart. Each round I rolled to see if the land or sea would have some terrain/hazard effect, and then I created a couple of charts for what would happen. In our fight, we only got a couple of the results, but the players were amused that a giant whirlpool was forming round after round and that lightning strikes were coming dangerously close to them. Just thought I'd share:

(Note: "characters" refers to any creature--PC or monster)

On each turn, roll 1d6: 
1-3: Storm event 
4-6: Water event 

Storm Event: 
1: Lightning Strike (Roll 1d20 for x and y axis. Lightning strikes in a burst 1 from that spot, +14 vs. Fortitude, doing 4d10 damage, miss: half.) 
2: Avalanche (Fierce winds cause rocks to fall from the moutain top, making a +12 vs. Reflex attack on anyone adjacent to the mountain. Damage: 3d6, miss: half.) 
3: Roof collapse (One square on the roof collapses. +14 vs. Reflex or be entangled (save ends)) 
4: Winds stir up debris (Debris flies across the roof, causing a -2 to all melee attacks this round, -5 to ranged.) 
5: Thunder crash (+12 vs. Fortitude for all characters above water or be deafened (save ends)) 
6: Fierce wind (Anyone on land not protected by Tidereaver's Tears is slid 1d6 squares toward the sea.) 

Water Event: 
1: Storm Surge (Waves wash onto the roof, making all squares difficult terrain until the next turn.) 
2: Tidal Swell (The waves moves all characters already in the water. They must make an Athletics check (w/ bonus equal to swim score), DC 24, or be moved toward the building 1 square for each 2 points by which they failed. If this moves them into the building, they take 1d4 damage for each square of movement left.) 
3: Undertow (All characters in water are sucked underwater 2 squares) 
4: Whirlpool (All characters in the water are slid 1d4 squares in a random direction.) 
5: Seaspray (All characters with their heads above water have a -2 to attacks this round.) 
6: Tidal Wave: (All characters on the roof must make an Acrobatics check DC 22 or go prone and be slid inland 2 squares. All characters in the water make an Athletics check DC22 or are moved 2 squares inland, going on land if necessary.)

-Berc


----------

